# Favourite TV Shows



## Calis (Jun 18, 2005)

What are some of your favourite TV Shows?

mine include - 

The Simpsons - Classic, i dont care what others say and i will buy every boxset they release (already have the first 5)

Cheers - Very funny show, also have every season on boxset that has been releasedl. Anyone seen this show, ran in the 80s and early 90s, i didnt watch it when it was on TV, I was below 10 years of age then, but man it is great.

Seinfeld - Another classic, very funny. Shame it finished when it did. Also got box sets

Friends - Funny, although every 5 seconds was the laughing from the audience when half the stuff wasnt funny. Was getting long in the tooth, good time to finish. No DVDs.

Futurama - Why was this show cancelled? It was funny as, i cant believe FOX cancelled it. Stupid move.

The Pretender - Another great show that got cancelled. I couldnt believe it didnt rate well. I loved it and was always interesting.

Mister Ed. - Gotta love a talking horse, it was a very funny show and genuine humor that didnt relate to issues in society nor foul language.


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 18, 2005)

I loved Futurama and think it was a real shame that it was cancelled (I actually preferred it to the Simpsons). 
I recently discovered a TV series on DVD called Fall Of Eagles - drama of the highest quality set at the time of the Russian, German and Austro Hungarian Empires. The BBC at it's historical costume drama'd best.

Scrubs is an amusing little show with some quirky characters.

Blakes 7 the beeb just don't make them like this anymore.

And finally - the new Doctor Who has left me impressed by its quality and by the fact that Billie Piper not only can act but do a damn fine job to boot


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm in to classic British (with a capital "B") sitcoms at the moment, since discovering the joys of UKTVGold

Blackadder, Fawltey Towers, Red Dwarf, Allo Allo, Yes Minister, Black Books.

All that kind of thing. I hate most american cartoon series with the exception of Futurama, which is pretty good.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 24, 2005)

I have so many. Of ones that are on now:

ER
CSI
Charmed
Lost
Grey's Annatomy
Desperate Housewives
Will And Grace
Joey
South Park

Ones that are no longer around:

Angel
Buffy The Vampire Slayer
Dark Angel
Quantum Leap
Star Trek TNG
The Young Riders
Friends
Night Court
The Magnificent Seven
Prey
Dead Like Me
Medical Investigation


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 25, 2005)

QI
8 out of 10 Cats
Mock the Week
Dead Ringers
Time Commanders (historical battles using the 'Rome Total War' system)
Babylon 5
CSI (only the Las Vegas one--primarily because the 'main' character in Miami doesn't really make me feel he is a CSI)
Many more at this point, but I can't remember them...


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 25, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> The Simpsons - Classic, i dont care what others say and i will buy every boxset they release (already have the first 5)


 
Does this mean you actually think the newer episodes (I'm talking season nine on) are good and/or funny? I've got the first five seasons on DVD, but plan on stopping at season eight or so. It's gone so far downhill since then. The newest episodes, when I bother to watch them, fail to make me even smile, and are often offensive. Whereas I can watch a series three or four ep, that I've seen easily twenty or thirty times, and not stop laughing (indeed, laugh before the joke's even come, though I know it's coming). I just wish they'd put a bullet in The Simpsons, let it die with what little dignity it has left. And now they're making a movie...

Sorry. I have strong feelings on the topic... Other shows I love - 

Scrubs, though it rarely makes it on TV here, am eagerly awaiting the DVD release.
Lost. Am hooked. 
Futurama. Enough said.
Seinfeld.
Frasier.
Mythbusters. Essential science-geek veiwing.

That's all I can think of at present. A show I am really keen to check out is Deadwood, but it's only on pay TV here, which I don't have. Anyone seen this, and if so, what's it like?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 25, 2005)

Shows currently hooked on (meaning I try not to miss a new episode):

CSI (the original; I haven't been able to warm up to Miami or New York)
Lost
The West Wing (but I'm kind of leery about what the new season will bring)
NCIS

Shows I like, but it isn't the end of the world if I miss an episode:

Las Vegas
Medium
Law and Order (SVU only)
House (the only medical show I've ever been able to watch without having serious anxiety issues)
Numbers

Old Favorites (or, dearly departed TV ):

X-Files
Star Trek (TOS and TNG; never got into the others)
John Doe (I'm still ticked off that they did a cliffhanger and then cancelled it)
Rocky and Bullwinkle
The Man From U.N.C.L.E.
Sports Night (from Aaron Sorkin, who also created The West Wing)
Midnight Caller


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 25, 2005)

Anyone remember Beauty & the Beast?
I really enjoyed that show.

As for other favourites:
Red Dwarf
Bablyon 5 
Star Trek (pretty much all of them, even the absolute pants Enterprise  )
Ultraviolet - shortlived UK TV series about modern day "vampire hunters" in London
Spaced

I enjoyed some of the ones already mentioned (Blackadder, Futurama etc but I didn't mind missing an episode here & there)

All these are old tv shows. I haven't found a new one for over a year that I've liked enough to mark on the Calendar since then.
I watched the first series of 24 pretty faithfully but when his wife had a car accident and got _*amnesia*_ of all things, I switched off in protest of the lamest of all lame 'gags' and haven't watched it or the new series since. Bah to them all!


----------



## Calis (Jun 26, 2005)

Culhwch said:
			
		

> Does this mean you actually think the newer episodes (I'm talking season nine on) are good and/or funny? I've got the first five seasons on DVD, but plan on stopping at season eight or so. It's gone so far downhill since then. The newest episodes, when I bother to watch them, fail to make me even smile, and are often offensive. Whereas I can watch a series three or four ep, that I've seen easily twenty or thirty times, and not stop laughing (indeed, laugh before the joke's even come, though I know it's coming). I just wish they'd put a bullet in The Simpsons, let it die with what little dignity it has left. And now they're making a movie...
> 
> Sorry. I have strong feelings on the topic...



then get over it and dont watch.

Frasier doesnt make me laugh at all, so you know what i do, i dont bag it i dont watch it.

simple.


----------



## NSMike (Jun 26, 2005)

The Simpsons are actually long overdue for a movie.  I think the show has evolved from trying to be funny as a whole to a more Family-Guy-Esque type of humor, where the funny stuff is in the numerous situational one-liners throughout the show.  Family Guy has asides that end up making it funny moreso than the usual overall plot.

Anyway, my favorite shows.

I loved Star Trek TNG - Just about the only TV show I've ever watched faithfully up until the end.  

I've only recently come to appreciate ST: DS9, as I had lapsed in my viewings of the show as many Trekkers did pretty early on.  I started up again in the sixth season or so, and loved the war storyline, and now I'm going back to the early years and discovering that those first episodes really weren't too bad either.  

ST: TOS is fantastic, despite the corny acting and occasionally repetative storylines.  

Seinfeld is up there, though I'm sure there are tons I've not yet seen (I only recently saw the backwards show for the first time)

Family Guy has those fantastically funny asides I mentioned before, and they're the only reason I like the show.  

I think that's all.  Most of these shows I don't follow regularly, except TNG back when it was on (I'm one season away from having the whole series on DVD, and I'm working on getting the whole franchise on DVD).  

Otherwise, TV Shows just aren't that important to me.


----------



## kaneda (Jun 26, 2005)

I don't watch many programmes on a regular basis. The ones that i have are:

ER (Good to see another ER fan Alysheba!) 
South park 
Family Guy 
CSI (Original) 
and maybe a few others (that i cant think of at the moment )

zorcarepublic - 8 out of 10 cats is great isn't it! Last week's was funny, one of the girls came out with "britains favourite smell - freshly born rabbits" WTF! cracked me up though. 

Callis - since when has cheers been out on boxset?????????????????? (I am now suffering from the dreaded 'needits'  )


----------



## Calis (Jun 26, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> Callis - since when has cheers been out on boxset?????????????????? (I am now suffering from the dreaded 'needits'  )



over a year atleast, maybe even pushing 2 years (in Australia)
It is upto Season 5 in the USA.

I suggest you go out and see if you can get it (or from ebay/amazon). Very good.


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 27, 2005)

kaneda said:
			
		

> ER (Good to see another ER fan Alysheba!)


 
I watched it from the beginning. Though it's tapered off a bit I still watch.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 27, 2005)

My Current Must See Shows:
House
Lost
Jeopardy

Will watch when time allows and I don't have a good book:
Extreme Makeover, Home Edition
Clean Sweep/Trading Spaces/Changing Rooms
CSI (original, can't watch anything with a main character named Horatio who does not have a nickname)
Las Vegas

Wish they were still around: (some of these are golden oldies and some you may not even recognize):
Highlander
Bewitched
Buck Rogers
M.A.S.H.
Due South
Voyagers
Stingray
Grizzly Adams
The Young Ones
Emergency!
Adam 12
Early Edition
Forever Knight
The Addams Family
Joan of Arcadia
Kung Fu
Witchblade
The Adventures of Robin Hood
Birds of Prey
Firefly

Can you tell I used to watch a lot more television than I do now?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 27, 2005)

Damn!
Forgot to include Firefly!
That series was class


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 27, 2005)

How could I forget "Highlander"? I loved that show!


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Jun 27, 2005)

The OC
Jack and Bobby
The Sopranos
Six Feet Under
The A Team
ER
Streethawk


----------



## Culhwch (Jun 28, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> then get over it and dont watch.
> 
> Frasier doesnt make me laugh at all, so you know what i do, i dont bag it i dont watch it.
> 
> simple.


 
Heaven forbid someone expresses an opinion on this site!

I don't watch it - that's the point I was making. I was just seeing if anyone else felt the same way I do. I haven't come across anyone in probably the last three or four years that has actually liked the new episodes is all. The opinion I've run into across the board has been that the new episodes are insulting to the golden years of The Simpsons, when the writing and direction was intelligent and thoughtful and damn funny, and Homer wasn't homicidally moronic. But, each to his own.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 28, 2005)

Culhwch said:
			
		

> Heaven forbid someone expresses an opinion on this site!
> 
> I don't watch it - that's the point I was making. I was just seeing if anyone else felt the same way I do. I haven't come across anyone in probably the last three or four years that has actually liked the new episodes is all. The opinion I've run into across the board has been that the new episodes are insulting to the golden years of The Simpsons, when the writing and direction was intelligent and thoughtful and damn funny, and Homer wasn't homicidally moronic. But, each to his own.


 
I never liked the Simpsons.  I liked his comic strip, but the Simpsons has never made me laugh.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 28, 2005)

It can waste a half hour sometimes while waiting for something better... 

And you don't even need to insert your brain...


----------



## Alysheba (Jun 28, 2005)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I never liked the Simpsons. I liked his comic strip, but the Simpsons has never made me laugh.


 
A lot of my friends love "The Simpsons". Me, I never did. Don't know quite why. It's weird being the only one in a group that doesn't like them.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jun 29, 2005)

How could I have forgotten Joan of Arcadia?  I love that show and I'm not happy that it was cancelled.

And just a word about Emergency: I never did like that show, but since my parents always watched it, I saw it a lot of the time.  The only time I was glad was the the episode where someone asked DeSoto which high school he graduated from.  I laughed my butt off when he said "Norwalk High", since that's the school I graduated from.

I did always like M*A*S*H.  But that's my pattern, I guess...I generally only like sit-coms that make me cry as much as they make me laugh.  Liked the later episodes better than the earlier ones, once they got rid of Trapper John, who I never liked, and then Ferret Face (can't remember the character's name right now).


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jun 29, 2005)

I don't have any current favourite TV shows - just the odd documentary on Discovery or NGS and whatever cartoon is on at the moment.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 30, 2005)

Red dwarf
Black adder
Enterprise
Black Books
Never Mind the Buzzcocks
Deadringers
Gundam Wing
Bottom
A-team
Max & Paddys road to nowhere


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 30, 2005)

Futurama
The Simpsons
Friends

But most definitely kicking all other contenders in the ass would have to be, 

Red Dwarf!!!!!


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 30, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> A lot of my friends love "The Simpsons". Me, I never did. Don't know quite why. It's weird being the only one in a group that doesn't like them.


 
It's wierd not liking it, period.


----------



## dwndrgn (Jun 30, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> How could I have forgotten Joan of Arcadia? I love that show and I'm not happy that it was cancelled.
> 
> And just a word about Emergency: I never did like that show, but since my parents always watched it, I saw it a lot of the time. The only time I was glad was the the episode where someone asked DeSoto which high school he graduated from. I laughed my butt off when he said "Norwalk High", since that's the school I graduated from.
> 
> I did always like M*A*S*H. But that's my pattern, I guess...I generally only like sit-coms that make me cry as much as they make me laugh. Liked the later episodes better than the earlier ones, once they got rid of Trapper John, who I never liked, and then Ferret Face (can't remember the character's name right now).


Ferret Face is Frank Burns
I watched Emergency and Adam 12 because that's what mom watched.
I can't believe I didn't add Fawlty Towers and Black Adder and Red Dwarf either...


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2005)

my top 5 faves of all time:

1. The Simpsons
2. Blakes 7
3. Buffy/Angel (yeah, i cheat by adding them together so i can fit 6 shows in my top 5!!)
4. Jeremiah
5. 24

new shows waiting in the wings trying to talk their way into the top 5:

Lost 
House (Dr House is a sexy bitch....)

other faves:

Dr Who new series
The Amazing Race (especially this season. Rob and Amber are the best team ever!!)
Red Dwarf
Desperate Houswives 
Fastlane
The OC (i know, totally lame, but i love it! not as good as 90210 though)
Bev Hills 90210 (was my fave when i was young!)

but i'll pretty much watch anything, i love tv   especially doco's, and ESPECIALLY history docos.


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

jenna said:
			
		

> The OC (i know, totally lame, but i love it! not as good as 90210 though)
> Bev Hills 90210 (was my fave when i was young!)



oh boy. I'll call 000


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2005)

lol i know! but lame shows are good too. like lame movies can be just as good or even better than the good ones!


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

so where is Baywatch, Big Brother, and The Nanny on your list?


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2005)

Baywatch is boring. i'll admit to watching Big Brother, but mostly because i have a huge crush on Dean  and often it's the only thing on late night, especially at the moment with the bloody tennis and cricket  grrr (getting foxtel switched on again in like 4 days, so won't be a problem much longer). The Nanny is one of those shows i'll watch if it's on like Seinfeld etc. 
OMG i totally forgot to add Oprah and Dr Phil!!!


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

you scare me.

FYI Cricket and Tennis is on Foxtel at the moment as well.

Big Brother sucks.


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 2, 2005)

Calis said:
			
		

> Big Brother sucks.


Interesting choice of words...


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

lol, true.

If i expressed my true feelings I would be banned big time.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 5, 2005)

Is any one else amazed it comes back year after year? Who's watching it? Who could possibly find it interesting? I wish Channel Nine had picked it up at the start, it'd have been given the chop after two nights. But Ten will show anything, I suppose....


----------



## Calis (Jul 5, 2005)

I think ratings are dropping.

It seems that the reality crase has dropped off as well as those DIY shows, backyard blitz etc.
Get rid of Idol and its easy street.


----------



## Brittney (Jul 21, 2005)

"Smallville"
"Everwood"
"ER"
"King of the Hill"
"Full House"
"Sister; Sister"
"Once & Again"


----------



## jenna (Jul 22, 2005)

oh yeah, i totally forgot to add QUANTUM LEAP to my list! i freaking love that show!


----------



## Quokka (Jul 22, 2005)

Buffy, Blackadder, Scrubs (not that I can see it now im back in Oz  ), American Chopper, MASH, Cheers, Monkey, Distraction (with Jimmy Carr), Law & Order: SVU, Sienfeld, That 70's show, The Big Gig, The first few seasons of Scrapeheap Challange and pretty much any sience/space doco.....hmm pretty heavy on the comedy


----------



## jnr_turtle (Jul 22, 2005)

Seinfeld and Simpsons will forever be classics for me =)

X-Files, although I haven't seen much of it, enjoys its permanent status as the first TV show I was addicted to.

Shows that I wish came back: JAG and Ed (Damn Australia!)

Current must-see shows: Lost and most of all House! Not sure Dr House's a sexy bitch he's the coolest ******* around XD Watching Iron Chef is also now a household tradition.

I've never seen an BB episode in my life, but the way it's advertised nowadays I can't imagine reacting any other way than a shudder. That said, some of my friends who formerly did not watch it, have said that you get hooked if you start. Now that's an evil program if ever I saw one


----------



## jenna (Jul 22, 2005)

lol it is one of those evil shows. although since having cable re-connected i don't watch it, but ESPECIALLY now that Dean got evicted there's no way i'll watch it. i could care less who wins. there's a few shows like that that are so bad they're addictive. for example The Swan. i hate that show, it's unbelievably bad and insulting and i hate it, but i love it, can't get enough of it! ditto Rockstar INXS, and  a few others. 
BTW trust me, Dr House is soooooooooo one of the sexiest bitches on television at the moment! 

i so don't understand how law and order SVU can be anyone's favourite show?? a show about rape and even better, child rape. yay, riveting. not. i do flick over in the ad breaks to catch a glimpse of Chris Meloni, because he's freaking GORGEOUS, but i could never watch an actual episode. i think it's one of the most irresponsible shows ever created, because it normalises rape for entertainment purposes.... *end rant*


----------



## dustinzgirl (Jul 25, 2005)

Alysheba said:
			
		

> Ones that are no longer around:
> 
> Angel
> Buffy The Vampire Slayer
> ...



Aside from Medical Investigation, I love all of those.  

Farscape is by far the best show I have ever seen.
Also:
Dr. Who
Friday the 13th
Thundercats
Conan (cartoon)
GI Joe
Ewok cartoon

Um...I really like cartoons.


----------



## Quokka (Jul 25, 2005)

Fair enough jenna, I know where your comming from with SVU and some of the episodes can be disturbing. the main reason I watch svu over Law and Order etc. is i never watched Law and Order when it started then found i quite liked the format when I saw the odd episode on repeat, so when SVU started up it was a chance to watch a series from the begining, plus i particularly like the characters/actors of the four main detectives. Criminal Intent is good but I find one hour of cop/detective shows is all i can handle a week. I do disagree that it's irresponsible in its depiction of events or that it normalises them. Personally I'm more concerned by the way other shows (and other parts of our culture/s) sexualise children as well as what gets suggested as effective/acceptable behaviour for both men and women.


Just my two cents.


----------



## Damage1978 (Jul 25, 2005)

Here's some of my fav's.

Red Dwarf
Stargate SG-1/Atlantis
Scrubs
NCIS
Dark Angel
American Chopper
Simpsons
JAG
Farscape


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 25, 2005)

My fave of all time Red Dwarf- have I said this before? Oh well if I have you hopefully understand why... It rules!
Simpsons- No explanation needed.
The 10th kingdom- Brill peice of fantasy I loved it!
The A team- Murdoc so entertaining and the way they built a tank out of a toilet roll tube, a matchbox ant a roll of sticky tape. A bit exagerated but you know what I mean.
Star Gate- got in2 this one recently and it is top telly.
If anymore come to mind I will let you know!
xxxkyexxx


----------



## ne)(us (Jul 26, 2005)

Red dwarf is my fave i've been a fan for nearly 10 years now but i can't believe nobody has mentioned 
SPACED
You people should be ashamed.  This show is absoultey jam packed with pop culture sci fi and general movie referances.  Not to mention its bloody hilarious.  

Other amazing ones 
Father Ted
Simpsons 
Futurama
Blackadder 2 and 4
Nevermind the buzzcocks (bill bailey and mark lamaar are class)
Black books series 1
Phoenix Nights
The Office
The League of Gentlemen series 1 and 2


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 26, 2005)

jenna said:
			
		

> ditto Rockstar INXS


 
I've been watching Rockstar INXS as well.  Interesting show.  I can't stand how the one guy is so manipulative, though.  Just tonight, he wanted to sing "We Are The Champions", then when he figured out that he hadn't done himself any favors by taking it away from the woman who wanted to sing it, he tried to give it back to her.

Still, there are some good singers in the competition, and they're much more interesting people than the average "American Idol" contestant.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 26, 2005)

Yes, but the whole show is founded on a false premise. I don't remember INXS ever being rock stars! Hard-working also-rans with the occasional smash hit, but even Hutchence's mysterious death couldn't confer genuine stardom upon them!


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, yes, you're right, JP.  Then again, real rock stars wouldn't have been enticed to do such a show.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, Dave Navarro kinda shocked me. Then again, his best work is a good  decade behind him...


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 26, 2005)

Yeah, me too.  Then again, he and his wife did do that "reality" show about their wedding for MTV, so I wasn't as shocked at his participation in this as I would have been otherwise.


----------



## Niolani (Oct 27, 2005)

I loved Father Ted, so sad the actor died. My Nan's irish and we used to watch it together for a laugh.  
Bold and the Beautiful, been addicted for 9 yrs now. 
Buffy and Angel, brilliant. really draws you into their world. 
Three shows that nine axed- darn them = Roswell, Harsh Realm and Freaks & Geeks. 
King of the Hill, Beavis and Butthead and Daria, so funny. 
Sienfeld. 
Little Britan, Red Dwarf and The League of Gentlemen ( can't wait to see the movie). 
Charmed. 
Sabrina the Teenage Witch- an absolute fluff and nonsense escape from the real teenage world I was in at the time. 
Big Brother, some may say its crap and your entitled to your opinion but I love it, especially the last series as I knew the twins a little and joined the forums- its such an interactive experience.
 Last but not least, starring the sexiest celebrity man, Julian McMahon, Nip/Tuck.


----------



## Leto (Oct 27, 2005)

Niolani said:
			
		

> Last but not least, starring the sexiest celebrity man, Julian McMahon, Nip/Tuck.


Err, sexiest men are Lost, babe.


----------



## moviefan (Oct 27, 2005)

The West Wing 
Third Rock from the sun 
spin city


----------



## Alysheba (Oct 27, 2005)

I have to add "Supernatural" and "Invasion" to my list.


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 23, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> Err, sexiest men are Lost, babe.


 
Gotta disagree. Jensen Ackles is the sexiest. At least IMO...


----------



## ChasenFate (Nov 23, 2005)

Some of my favorite shows are in no particualr order:
Rescue Me with Denis Leary
The Sopranos
The Shield
Sanford and Son
Good Times
Andy Griffith
Daily Show
Law & Order
MST 3K (Mystery Since Theater 3000) I like the early ones with Joel better than the ones with Mike
South Park (I don't watch it too much any more but I like the show)
Cheers
Magnium PI
Cold Case Files
and some more I can't think of at the moment


----------



## jenna (Nov 24, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> I've been watching Rockstar INXS as well.  Interesting show.  I can't stand how the one guy is so manipulative, though.  Just tonight, he wanted to sing "We Are The Champions", then when he figured out that he hadn't done himself any favors by taking it away from the woman who wanted to sing it, he tried to give it back to her.
> 
> Still, there are some good singers in the competition, and they're much more interesting people than the average "American Idol" contestant.


'
oops you said something negative about JD and i missed it! oh well, no need to defend him now i guess, seeming that he won and everything! 
and i have to add that INXS, in their height, were cited as being one of the 3 best rock groups in the world. just look at the massive concerts they did, such as playing to like 75 000 at Wembley Stadium. definitely NOT also-rans.


back to tv, one show i'm liking at the moment is Hex, which they've just started playing on cable here. it's no Buffy, but it's pretty good, and has potential. Then there's Over There, which is starting here in a couple of weeks, which looks like it's going to be awesome.... (if you're into military things, which i am!)


----------



## ast (Nov 24, 2005)

My favourite shows include:

Babylon 5 (a sci-fi series that isn't based around the Star Trek format of the Perfect Future of Humanity is welcomed openly)

The Batman (latest in Batman cartoons, shown on Toonami in the UK)

Red Dwarf (British sitcom / adventure at its best)

The Muppets (anarchy ruled)

Space: Above and Beyond (killed off in its prime)

American Gothic (another one in its prime)

Twin Peaks (wierd and loved)

Transformers (80's greatly missed kids cartoon)


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 25, 2005)

Best show on tellie is That '70s Show. That's fact.


----------



## farscaped (Nov 25, 2005)

does anyone remeber the show Brimstone with John Glover (Smallville)

Faves Farscape, Smallville, ER, Stargate,

Sorry i'm a Sci-Fi Buff!


----------



## edott (Dec 20, 2005)

Red dwarf
Firefly
battlestar galactica(the new one)
Star Gate
Star Trek(NG)


----------



## cornelius (Dec 20, 2005)

Simpsons
familly guy
that 70's show
my wife and kids
Star gate sg1
malcom in the middle

and many more...

What I HATE in series are dramatic last episodes.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 20, 2005)

simpsons
charmed
scrubs
i like nip tuck these days, didn't at first
i loved lexx when that was on. that was crazy 
home and away, the only soap i watch
as if. i like teen angst shows
blackadder, esp series 2 and 3.
that 70s show
malcom in middle 
i LOVE house, and find that amusing, seeing hugh laurie so different from thick prince george 
quantum leap
twin peaks
casualty
i liked red dwarf up to series 4/5
i liked buffy, except the last series. that was so amaingly duill! never liked angel.
tripods, as akid. got that on dvd now. in fact, i love most of the old kids tv shows from the early 80s, dognation, cities of gold, dungeons and dragons. big 80s tv freak i am  but taht was when i was growing up
(half of these i nicked from the rest of you. would never have been able to remember them by meself!)

hmm. i like a lot of tv! there are more things that i like, but these tend to be things that get me excited, or i can't stop thinking about, or i will chat all geekily like to other people


----------



## cornelius (Dec 20, 2005)

you have great taste in series, I must say.

Also like Blackadder, Bean and the young ones


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 20, 2005)

i have moments with them. bean i liked more when i was young, the young ones i like, and bottom. i like that too. rik mayl and adrian edmonson are just great tho. i love british humour, its so violent and strange.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 20, 2005)

see i have done some doublepousting, sorry, had some troubles with the server. If the moderator would be so kind to remove the first in line, it(d be highly appreciated

the bad thing about those British series is that they mostly don't make it to the Belgian screen, so I have to browse through the foreign networks ins search of goodies.


----------



## the_faery_queen (Dec 20, 2005)

i have a dutch friend who says the same  but at least it means you don't get half the rubbish as well. adn there is far more rubbish than good!


----------



## Rosemary (Dec 20, 2005)

There are not many shows on TV that I watch.

I watch Stargate now and again.  The only other show lately has been Alias, I quite like action movies.

Many moons ago I watched the Young Ones.  So many comedy programes from Britain were so entertaining.

Now, I watch mostly the documentaries on flora, fauna, history and the various countries.  They are always so interesting. Oh, and of course the sports - cricket, Aussie Rules and of course the motor racing.

However, for me a good book is much better than the shows that are on the TV these days.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't have permanent access to a T.V so I hardly ever get to watch every episode in a series, let alone a whole show. But here is a selection of telly programmes I love, and have loved;

Lost
Scrubs
Sea of Souls
Casualty
Stargate
The X-Files
Red Dwarf
Big Wolf on Campus (?) 
Student Bodies ....

Hmmm, even though I don't know how, I shall edit later.


----------



## Thadlerian (Dec 21, 2005)

That'll be Firefly and Scrubs for me.

I kind of liked LOST for a while, but that show dosen't work in the long run. Always making up new plot threads and never ever explaining anything. _Anyone_ can do that, it requires no talent, just imagination. They're in way over their heads with that show.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 21, 2005)

cornelius said:
			
		

> see i have done some doublepousting, sorry, had some troubles with the server. If the moderator would be so kind to remove the first in line, it(d be highly appreciated


 
Done, cornelius.


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Dec 22, 2005)

Thadlerian said:
			
		

> That'll be Firefly and Scrubs for me.
> 
> I kind of liked LOST for a while, but that show dosen't work in the long run. Always making up new plot threads and never ever explaining anything. _Anyone_ can do that, it requires no talent, just imagination. They're in way over their heads with that show.


 
A lot of people complain about the writers never explaining everything, but they are, little by little. Frankly I couldnt care less if they explain anything or not. To me the mystery and the charaters is what keeps me coming back. The show is more character driven rather than plot driven and that requires talent and imagination. My single gripe is over the reruns they keep showing. 

I have to list Lost as my current favorite. 
Some distant 2nds: 
Smallville, Supernatural, Nip/Tuck, Surface


----------



## hermi-nomi (Dec 22, 2005)

Has anyoen compared 'Lost' to 'The X-files' yet? The way the intrique and conspiracies jsut keep you coming back, even though you know it's becoming more and more of a farce.


----------



## Wandering Wayfarer (Dec 23, 2005)

Trey Greyjoy said:
			
		

> Frankly I couldnt care less if they explain anything or not. To me the mystery and the charaters is what keeps me coming back. The show is more character driven rather than plot driven and that requires talent and imagination.


I totally agree. Lost is my current favourite.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 23, 2005)

to bad the second serie Isn't going to be available in Belgium for a looong time. Luckily I taped the first.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Dec 23, 2005)

I kind of know how you feel Cornelius.  I didn't bother taping the ninth Doctor Who and by the time I really got into it (i.e the second episode) I figured I'd just buy the dvd. Then I heard about the boxset. The sacred boxset. Months later I heard about the price and choked on my coffee.  I maybe be able to afford it sometime in the new year 

As for Lost (the second best T.V series this year, I think everyone will agree)  I had no choice but to tape every episode just so that I could see it. But my younger sisters mesed up the video recorder. Argh. So i haven't seen the last 4/5 episode of the first series. So thats yet another boxset I'll be forking out for. Except that over here, we have only got the first few episodes on one dvd and the last few on another. Apparently you can import dvds that have the whole series in one set.


----------



## cornelius (Dec 23, 2005)

We could order the whole first serie the day before the last episode came on. Still, that doesn't get me near the second series.

I'll have to watch other series in stead.


----------



## jenna (Dec 26, 2005)

i have a couple more shows to add to my list, one is Veronica Mars, that's a great show. also Over There turned out to be just as good as i hoped, i like Surface and Threshold (i'm loving the amount of new sci-fi out lately), Wife Swap is a guilty pleasure, as is Miss Match, Drawn Together is a riot ("i've got a mayonaise mama on my lickin' hole, and we've only just begun...").
and one of my faves i think i forgot to mention last time is INVADER ZIM!!


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 3, 2006)

Since I've already listed my sci-fi favorites on another thread I'll list the non sci-fi here.

Ones that are still on air...
The Shield
Saturday Night Live
Monk
Boston Legal

Old ones...
Seinfeld
Friends

I'm sure I'm leaving many out.


----------



## lizzybob (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok I tend to watch a lot of telly ... but hey I'm a film and television student so I'm only doing it because of my course!

Shows that are on now
Lost
The OC
One Tree Hill
CSI (only really the original but I do watch the others when I'm home as my whole family enjoys them)
Law and Order
Numb3rs (not a typo - thats how the name is spelt)
Killer Instinct
The new Doctor Who - although I didn't really like Christopher Eccelson that much, David Tennent a much better choice IMO
Shameless
ER
Hollyoaks
QI
The Bill - been watching it since forever as my dad watches it
Neighbours - big big hit with the uni mates, we all watch it in the evening as a group again been watching it since forever. First soap I ever watched.
Scrubs

Shows no longer on
Angel
Buffy the Vampire Slayer
Firefly
Friends - no matter how many times I have seen an episode it still has the ability to make me laugh
Rising Damp (every time I watch this with my mum my sister will come and tell us off cos we are laughing too loudly)
Quantum Leap
Mork and Mindy
The Poddington Peas - okay it's a cartoon but I love it
Big Wolf on Campus
Student Bodies
Clarissa - a Melissa Joan Hart programme that was on when I was like 7 or so I think
Dawson's Creek - again a big hit at uni we love watching them


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 12, 2006)

For Lizzybob

"Down at the bottom of the garden
With all the birds & the bees
A little lot of little peee-ple
They call the Poddington Peas"

!!!

I used to love that!!!  

xx


----------



## lizzybob (Jan 12, 2006)

Dude I loved it ... sucks that it aint on anymore but I do have the theme song on my laptop


----------



## cornelius (Jan 12, 2006)

I like futurama too

favourite character: Morbo ( the newsreader "puny humans")

and doctor zoidberg

 quote ( donno by whom, but it was an alien in that series) referring to one of your favourite shows

" why doesn't Ross, the biggest of the friends, eat the others? "


----------



## Trey Greyjoy (Jan 12, 2006)

SukiTrek said:
			
		

> Since I've already listed my sci-fi favorites on another thread I'll list the non sci-fi here.
> 
> Ones that are still on air...
> The Shield
> ...


 
Just started watching The Shield on dvd. Excellent!! Its now one of my favorite. I just couldnt believe the end of the very first episode, it just blew me away.


----------



## Salazar (Jan 13, 2006)

My Favorite shows are > 
Simpsons 
Futurama
Black Books
Numb3rs
Lost
New Docter Who


----------



## the_faery_queen (Jan 13, 2006)

morbo is definetly cool. i never considered him before! and doc zoiberg. i love him. crazy thing he is! didnt like the cartoon generally tho. Found bender to be far too obvious.


----------



## Zan (Jan 15, 2006)

Lost is my favourite serie by the moment, and I also enjoy Smallville, Prison Break and Supernatural


----------

